# Introducing Lazlo!



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

This is Lazlo, he is 9.5 weeks old and likes to:

- sit, lay down and give paw for treats
- will demolish a chicken neck in 10 seconds
- loves to taste dirt, grass, weeds, rocks, leaves, tissues... etc..
- cry in his crate
- wake up at 3am for a wee
- pull on the lead/sit and wait to be carried, or just drag me home because he doesn't like walking at 6am
- lick/bite my neck, depending on his mood
- finds the bath mat/my slippers much more fun than his dog toys
- bark when we're ignoring him

all normal I think, but I'm still exhausted!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

oh my goodness, what a sweet pup. Just be prepared for it to get much better _and_ much worse all at the same time. When Lua (now 9 months) finally slept through the night, the sharkies got worse. When she started being my hiking buddy, she started resource guarding. When she learned a bunch of fun tricks, she decided the best way to walk on a leash was to try to drag me down the block. 

He will drive you nuts on some occasions, but in the end, you'll still love him. There may be no crying in baseball, but there certainly _is_ crying in raising a vizsla puppy.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Adorable, and ALL V!!!! They are so Special!!!
You will never know LOVE like you will soon.... Promise!


----------



## LokiV (Jan 27, 2014)

Very cute! There are a few others with puppies on here at the moment too which is good.

Our Loki is 11 weeks and going from good little puppy to slightly naughty puppy. It's all so much fun though.

P.S. I love the name Lazslo.


----------



## LokiV (Jan 27, 2014)

LokiV said:


> Very cute! There are a few others with puppies on here at the moment too which is good.
> 
> Our Loki is 11 weeks and going from good little puppy to slightly naughty puppy. It's all so much fun though.
> 
> P.S. I love the name Lazslo.


Ooops I spelt his name wrong, sorry. I blame too much time spent thinking/reading/talking/playing with viZSlas!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Lazlo is sure a handsome little man!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Love love love


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Love the second picture. Welcome to this crazy ride.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. He sure is a cutie, and the pics show he has tons of personality.


----------



## Britneyewood (Feb 6, 2014)

So cute!! Welcome to vizsla life! We are finally getting over the "exhausted" hump and getting to really enjoy our puppy at 14 weeks. Just remember it gets better! We used a squirt bottle on ours for biting and it seemed to work. He knows now what he can chew on and what is human flesh haha. Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Lazlo, you are far to cute, welcome to the forum ....Darcy sends all her ginger love....


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Britneyewood said:


> So cute!! Welcome to vizsla life! We are finally getting over the "exhausted" hump and getting to really enjoy our puppy at 14 weeks. Just remember it gets better! We used a squirt bottle on ours for biting and it seemed to work. He knows now what he can chew on and what is human flesh haha. Have fun and good luck!


Now that, is a fantastic idea. Our hands and arms are getting scratches from his "sharkie" attacks. I will let you know how we progress with that!


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Penny is now 18 weeks and my arms look like I have been cutting myself razor blades. So many little scars. They are restarting to fade so that is good. 

We tried the squirt bottle but Penny thought is was a great game. Oh well. 

I second that as they get better in one area another area gets worse. There is a reason I call her my red devil. 

Lazlo is so very handsome and very much a vizzy puppy. How can you not love that little face and those huge ears. Even though I am pulling my hair out over issues with mine I wouldn't trade her for the world. Get ready to lose your heart. I think my husband is jealous of how much I love our little girl 

Best of luck and keep sharing those pictures.


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

UPDATE! Our little guy will be 13 weeks tomorrow.... PICS:


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh my, your little guy is very handsome! 
Love the new pics. You can tell his tail was going a mile a minute in the newest pic. He's in focus but That tail is a blur


----------

